
SpaceX lands first stage on Drone Ship - neverminder
https://twitter.com/spacex/status/718542066041532416
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11457263](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11457263).

